# We saw the doggy dentist



## Havanese Dreams (Jun 6, 2021)

Unfortunately, Kiki has a purple tooth. There was a post on this topic recently by someone else, but the picture is exactly what Kiki’s tooth looks like… a discolored tooth up front. I brought this up at her one year checkup which happened about a week after I first noticed it. The vet wanted to extract the tooth as it’s not one of the critical ones in terms of functional use, and there’s a 92% chance it’s dead. The vet also pointed out that Kiki had a retained deciduous tooth (she’s 15 months).

I decided to check with a specialist about our options. Would it be possible to save the tooth with a root canal? The specialist was great. She established right away her familiarity with the breed and I knew she was an expert in the field. She explained to me that a root canal might work, depending on how much tooth there was, but there was only a moderate chance that it would not one day fracture or otherwise fail. So the tooth will be pulled.

She surprised me when she mentioned Kiki has four retained baby teeth, not just one! We have a scheduled procedure date and at that time, the x-ray will reveal if there are any adult teeth that have not yet erupted. If so, they will need to come out. She’s going to have to decide what to do about the baby teeth. On top of all of this, Kiki has some adult teeth that never came in at all.

The surgery date is in a couple of weeks… wish us luck!


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

Poor little girlie!


----------



## EvaE1izabeth (Nov 14, 2017)

You make a good case for seeing the dog dentist!


----------



## Heather's (Jun 18, 2012)

Truffles had 36 teeth instead of 42 at her first cleaning. X-rays were done so we know all her adult teeth erupted. The dentist said that was more than enough teeth. Possibly some of Kiki's teeth did not develop like Truffles. She doesn't miss them! 😁


----------



## Havanese Dreams (Jun 6, 2021)

Heather's said:


> Truffles had 36 teeth instead of 42 at her first cleaning. X-rays were done so we know all her adult teeth erupted. The dentist said that was more than enough teeth. Possibly some of Kiki's teeth did not develop like Truffles. She doesn't miss them! 😁


I got the impression from the dentist that missing teeth won’t be a problem because they are not the “important” teeth like canines or teeth used to chew. I think they are premolars. In fact, we’re hoping teeth aren’t there under the surface because if so, they pose some sort of risk now and would need to be removed.

Kiki is going to get her teeth cleaned while she’s out of it. Both the dentist and the vet suggested annual cleanings… That seems rather frequent, but maybe she just tends to build up more plaque. I brush her teeth about every other day, but it can be hard to do a good job on the molars.


----------



## Melissa Brill (Feb 22, 2017)

Havanese Dreams said:


> I got the impression from the dentist that missing teeth won’t be a problem because they are not the “important” teeth like canines or teeth used to chew. I think they are premolars. In fact, we’re hoping teeth aren’t there under the surface because if so, they pose some sort of risk now and would need to be removed.
> 
> Kiki is going to get her teeth cleaned while she’s out of it. Both the dentist and the vet suggested annual cleanings… That seems rather frequent, but maybe she just tends to build up more plaque. I brush her teeth about every other day, but it can be hard to do a good job on the molars.


Cleaning frequency is so individual to each dog. Perry is over 6 and hasn't needed one yet (I'm expecting to need it soon) whereas cousin Finley (scotty) needed his first at barely over a year old (and his mom brushes his teeth religiously and really really well while I am not so good at brushing Perry's and definitely not as thoroughly). It also was not an issue of an over-enthusiastic vet wanting to clean them - both Perry and Fin go to the same vet and she has said that Perry doesn't need a cleaning yet.


----------



## Pucks104 (Aug 16, 2012)

So our Leo is 9 years old. I have brushed his teeth daily since he got his adult teeth. His vet has always said his teeth look great, no need for a dental cleaning. Last year at age 8 years, he developed some redness in his gums on one side. He ended up having 12 teeth removed due to bone loss below the gum line! Again his teeth looked great but the damage was being done below the gum line. This year he had to have 9 additional teeth removed and will likely lose his remaining teeth over the next year or two in spite of brushing and dental cleanings every 6 months. The moral is that brushing alone is insufficient to keep dental damage at bay. With Izzy daily brushing will be coupled with at least yearly dental cleanings by the vet in hopes that as he aged he won’t lose his teeth to hrli the gum line dental disease.


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

Pucks104 said:


> So our Leo is 9 years old. I have brushed his teeth daily since he got his adult teeth. His vet has always said his teeth look great, no need for a dental cleaning. Last year at age 8 years, he developed some redness in his gums on one side. He ended up having 12 teeth removed due to bone loss below the gum line! Again his teeth looked great but the damage was being done below the gum line. This year he had to have 9 additional teeth removed and will likely lose his remaining teeth over the next year or two in spite of brushing and dental cleanings every 6 months. The moral is that brushing alone is insufficient to keep dental damage at bay. With Izzy daily brushing will be coupled with at least yearly dental cleanings by the vet in hopes that as he aged he won’t lose his teeth to hrli the gum line dental disease.


That can certainly happen, but at the same token, Kodi had his first cleaning at age 11, again, at the advice of his vet… I asked every year… and the dentist’s only comment was that he had “moderate plaque” considering his age. No teeth pulled, no gum problems, nothing.

Pixel needed her teeth cleaned for the first time at 5, and I suspect she will need it again this year (7) but ahe has a much smaller mouth, and it is VERY hard to brush her teeth well because you just can’t get back there. Panda is 6 and has not needed a cleaning yet.


----------



## Heather's (Jun 18, 2012)

Pucks104 said:


> So our Leo is 9 years old. I have brushed his teeth daily since he got his adult teeth. His vet has always said his teeth look great, no need for a dental cleaning. Last year at age 8 years, he developed some redness in his gums on one side. He ended up having 12 teeth removed due to bone loss below the gum line! Again his teeth looked great but the damage was being done below the gum line. This year he had to have 9 additional teeth removed and will likely lose his remaining teeth over the next year or two in spite of brushing and dental cleanings every 6 months. The moral is that brushing alone is insufficient to keep dental damage at bay. With Izzy daily brushing will be coupled with at least yearly dental cleanings by the vet in hopes that as he aged he won’t lose his teeth to hrli the gum line dental disease.


You are so right! There can be dental issues brewing and it is impossible to know without x-rays. I also brush daily. Scout had his last two molars extracted due to a crack in the tooth with an abscess below the gumline. Truffles has had four teeth extracted during cleanings due to the same problem. I'm pretty sure it was due to bully stick chewing. In the past I asked the dentist about "anesthesia free" cleaning. She said it is not a good idea because teeth may look ok while there is decay developing under the gumline.


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

Heather's said:


> You are so right! There can be dental issues brewing and it is impossible to know without x-rays. I also brush daily. Scout had his last two molars extracted due to a crack in the tooth with an abscess below the gumline. Truffles has had four teeth extracted during cleanings due to the same problem. I'm pretty sure it was due to bully stick chewing. In the past I asked the dentist about "anesthesia free" cleaning. She said it is not a good idea because teeth may look ok while there is decay developing under the gumline.


Maybe my dog's teeth re OK because they never have bully sticks...


----------



## Havanese Dreams (Jun 6, 2021)

krandall said:


> Maybe my dog's teeth re OK because they never have bully sticks...


I stopped giving Kiki bully sticks once I noticed the discolored tooth, just in case. The vet didn’t think it was the cause and we’ll never know for sure. Kiki is a pretty big chewer in general and puts all sorts of stuff in her mouth if given half a chance.

She’s also on the small side, at 8.5 lbs. Her teeth are very tiny. Maybe that’s part of the reason why those back teeth are so hard to reach?


----------



## Havanese Dreams (Jun 6, 2021)

Heather's said:


> You are so right! There can be dental issues brewing and it is impossible to know without x-rays. I also brush daily. Scout had his last two molars extracted due to a crack in the tooth with an abscess below the gumline. Truffles has had four teeth extracted during cleanings due to the same problem. I'm pretty sure it was due to bully stick chewing. In the past I asked the dentist about "anesthesia free" cleaning. She said it is not a good idea because teeth may look ok while there is decay developing under the gumline.


The dentist said she can take better images because they have better equipment than a standard vet. Something to think about if deciding between having the vet or the dog dentist do work on your dog’s teeth. However, I think it’s going to be more expensive with the specialist. I have estimates from both places, but it’s like apples and oranges. The vet quoted me on two extractions, and the specialist is definitely pulling the front tooth, but could end up extracting four baby teeth and any adult teeth that haven’t erupted. It will be a surprise when I get the bill.


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

Havanese Dreams said:


> I stopped giving Kiki bully sticks once I noticed the discolored tooth, just in case. The vet didn’t think it was the cause and we’ll never know for sure. Kiki is a pretty big chewer in general and puts all sorts of stuff in her mouth if given half a chance.
> 
> She’s also on the small side, at 8.5 lbs. Her teeth are very tiny. Maybe that’s part of the reason why those back teeth are so hard to reach?


We don’t use them for tao reasons. First Kodi is allergic to beef, and it seems mean to give them to the others and not him. Second, I am sure they contribute to staining, and with a show dog with a white face and paws, I don’t want to take any chances with staining!!!


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

Havanese Dreams said:


> The dentist said she can take better images because they have better equipment than a standard vet. Something to think about if deciding between having the vet or the dog dentist do work on your dog’s teeth. However, I think it’s going to be more expensive with the specialist. I have estimates from both places, but it’s like apples and oranges. The vet quoted me on two extractions, and the specialist is definitely pulling the front tooth, but could end up extracting four baby teeth and any adult teeth that haven’t erupted. It will be a surprise when I get the bill.


Some vets have the equipment and staff to do very good dental care. Our vet practice has one vet who specializes in it and does all the dentistry.


----------



## Heather's (Jun 18, 2012)

Havanese Dreams said:


> The dentist said she can take better images because they have better equipment than a standard vet. Something to think about if deciding between having the vet or the dog dentist do work on your dog’s teeth. However, I think it’s going to be more expensive with the specialist. I have estimates from both places, but it’s like apples and oranges. The vet quoted me on two extractions, and the specialist is definitely pulling the front tooth, but could end up extracting four baby teeth and any adult teeth that haven’t erupted. It will be a surprise when I get the bill.


Going to a specialist might be a little more expensive, but I feel it is worth the extra cost for my dogs health. Some vets clean teeth without x-rays which I feel defeats the whole purpose. Hopefully Kiki's baby teeth will fall out! 😁 Please keep us updated.


----------



## mudpuppymama (Mar 24, 2012)

krandall said:


> That can certainly happen, but at the same token, Kodi had his first cleaning at age 11, again, at the advice of his vet… I asked every year… and the dentist’s only comment was that he had “moderate plaque” considering his age. No teeth pulled, no gum problems, nothing.
> 
> Pixel needed her teeth cleaned for the first time at 5, and I suspect she will need it again this year (7) but ahe has a much smaller mouth, and it is VERY hard to brush her teeth well because you just can’t get back there. Panda is 6 and has not needed a cleaning yet.


As far as a vet determining the need for teeth cleaning, I have had several vets and they were all different. The latest vet was an integrative vet who was very conservative with regard to cleanings. I noticed she looked at the gums more than the teeth. My previous vet had told me my yorkie needed teeth cleaning, however I switched to the new vet before doing it and still three years later the new vet said he didn’t need it. I know they can tell more from X-rays, but I would think looking at the state of the gums can give an idea of what is going on under them. For example, are they red or swollen or healthy and pink. I would hope there is a happy medium vs automatically cleaning them every year.


----------



## mudpuppymama (Mar 24, 2012)

I don’t give my dogs any chews…no bully sticks, hooves, antlers, dental chews, marrow bones, yak chews, etc. I feel they do not need the tooth breaking risk or the “nutrients” or the extra calories they get from them, or the risk of swallowing a chunk and winding up with digestive issues. My dogs do not appear to be suffering from their lack of chews. My yorkie is a power chewed and nothing is safe with him anyway. Some bully sticks are treated with chemicals to cut down on the smell. Definitely don’t need that…the smell or the chemicals.


----------



## Havanese Dreams (Jun 6, 2021)

I don’t know if I could have survived puppyhood and working from home without giving Kiki something to chew on! But she’s now gone without bully sticks (the only chew we’ve used) for a few weeks. We’re figuring out new ways to spend the day.


----------



## mudpuppymama (Mar 24, 2012)

Havanese Dreams said:


> I don’t know if I could have survived puppyhood and working from home without giving Kiki something to chew on! But she’s now gone without bully sticks (the only chew we’ve used) for a few weeks. We’re figuring out new ways to spend the day.


I think the problem with the chews is that once you give them then they will want them. I think they don’t miss what they never had. I did give my dogs a few dehydrated consumable treats when they were little but those do not last long. My dogs eat raw and have consumed many chicken necks or feet over the years during meal time. This may have helped. However, I eventually started feeding ground bones because my yorkie is a gulper. Mia would be fine.


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

mudpuppymama said:


> As far as a vet determining the need for teeth cleaning, I have had several vets and they were all different. The latest vet was an integrative vet who was very conservative with regard to cleanings. I noticed she looked at the gums more than the teeth. My previous vet had told me my yorkie needed teeth cleaning, however I switched to the new vet before doing it and still three years later the new vet said he didn’t need it. I know they can tell more from X-rays, but I would think looking at the state of the gums can give an idea of what is going on under them. For example, are they red or swollen or healthy and pink. I would hope there is a happy medium vs automatically cleaning them every year.


I agree, especially since anesthesia, itself, is not without risks.


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

Havanese Dreams said:


> I don’t know if I could have survived puppyhood and working from home without giving Kiki something to chew on! But she’s now gone without bully sticks (the only chew we’ve used) for a few weeks. We’re figuring out new ways to spend the day.


Puppyhood is different. Puppies DO need things to chew on. Both for teething and developmentally… as well as to protect the owner’s home! LOL! But when we are talking about cleaning, (as opposed to daily brushing) we are talking about fully adult dogs. 
I DO have a few moose antler slices and wood chews around the house, and once in a GREAT while one of the dogs, typically Ducky, who is the youngest, and still puppyish, will seek one out. I still would prefer that they have something appropriate to chew on than my base boards, thank you very much! But I don’t give them “consumable” chews, nor do I encourage chewing. They are just there as an alternative to “bad” chewing!


----------



## Pucks104 (Aug 16, 2012)

My integrative vet was the one that kept saying Leo’s teeth looked fine. By the time he had any redness in his gums the damage was done.


----------



## Melissa Brill (Feb 22, 2017)

krandall said:


> Puppyhood is different. Puppies DO need things to chew on. Both for teething and developmentally… as well as to protect the owner’s home! LOL! But when we are talking about cleaning, (as opposed to daily brushing) we are talking about fully adult dogs.
> I DO have a few moose antler slices and wood chews around the house, and once in a GREAT while one of the dogs, typically Ducky, who is the youngest, and still puppyish, will seek one out. I still would prefer that they have something appropriate to chew on than my base boards, thank you very much! But I don’t give them “consumable” chews, nor do I encourage chewing. They are just there as an alternative to “bad” chewing!


Perry's favorite is still the himalayan chews (which is a consumable) though he doesn't go through them nearly as fast as he used to... we've now had one around for several months and it's about 1/2 chewed. When he did chew them faster I had to ration them so that he didn't consume too many calories from them. He also has a few split antlers and a wood chew that he also occasionally chews on.


----------



## Havanese Dreams (Jun 6, 2021)

Pucks104 said:


> My integrative vet was the one that kept saying Leo’s teeth looked fine. By the time he had any redness in his gums the damage was done.


That is really awful, and so frustrating.


----------



## mudpuppymama (Mar 24, 2012)

krandall said:


> I agree, especially since anesthesia, itself, is not without risks.


Especially as they get older and for dogs with other health conditions. I think it is very taxing on a dog and should not be taken lightly. It is sometimes looked at like a nail trim…


----------



## mudpuppymama (Mar 24, 2012)

Melissa Brill said:


> Perry's favorite is still the himalayan chews (which is a consumable) though he doesn't go through them nearly as fast as he used to... we've now had one around for several months and it's about 1/2 chewed. When he did chew them faster I had to ration them so that he didn't consume too many calories from them. He also has a few split antlers and a wood chew that he also occasionally chews on.


I think the safety of a chew depends on a dog’s chewing style.


----------



## Melissa Brill (Feb 22, 2017)

mudpuppymama said:


> I think the safety of a chew depends on a dog’s chewing style.


Completely agree - I also weighed the risk of him cracking a tooth versus his enjoyment and decided I would risk the tooth because he just loves it so much.


----------



## Havanese Dreams (Jun 6, 2021)

This is such a good conversation about chews… to chew, or not to chew… and what to chew? So in Kiki’s case, the vet/dentist think it’s unlikely a chew led to front tooth damage. They said chews (especially harder chews like antlers) are more likely to damage molars. Front teeth are used for grasping. This is a reason why it’s a mystery how she damaged that tooth. But this whole ordeal has made me worry about future damage to any of her teeth, especially since she’s missing some now and will be losing more. That’s why I stopped giving her bully sticks.

For those of you who’ve experienced your pup getting multiple extractions, do you have any tips on the recovery?


----------



## mudpuppymama (Mar 24, 2012)

Pucks104 said:


> My integrative vet was the one that kept saying Leo’s teeth looked fine. By the time he had any redness in his gums the damage was done.


I was wondering if there were any signs of something being off in your dog with that big of an issue? For example, were there any digestive issues? Were the blood values good? Mood?


----------



## Pucks104 (Aug 16, 2012)

mudpuppymama said:


> I was wondering if there were any signs of something being off in your dog with that big of an issue? For example, were there any digestive issues? Were the blood values good? Mood?


None whatsoever. Excellent bloodwork always. It’s checked annually. He didn’t even slow down on the eating. At least that was true for the first round. His gums just got red over 2 of the top teeth. This time he did back off eating which alerted me that there might be another tooth problem.


----------



## mudpuppymama (Mar 24, 2012)

krandall said:


> Puppyhood is different. Puppies DO need things to chew on. Both for teething and developmentally… as well as to protect the owner’s home! LOL! But when we are talking about cleaning, (as opposed to daily brushing) we are talking about fully adult dogs.
> I DO have a few moose antler slices and wood chews around the house, and once in a GREAT while one of the dogs, typically Ducky, who is the youngest, and still puppyish, will seek one out. I still would prefer that they have something appropriate to chew on than my base boards, thank you very much! But I don’t give them “consumable” chews, nor do I encourage chewing. They are just there as an alternative to “bad” chewing!


I guess I lucked out with mine. I never experienced any bad chewing during puppyhood. I did give them some treats like dehydrated sweet potato chips and dehydrated lamb trachea. These are consumable, healthy and cannot damage teeth. No chewing on baseboards or anything like that.


----------



## mudpuppymama (Mar 24, 2012)

Pucks104 said:


> None whatsoever. Excellent bloodwork always. It’s checked annually. He didn’t even slow down on the eating.


That is unfortunate.


----------



## Flashgordon (Dec 9, 2020)

Havanese Dreams said:


> This is such a good conversation about chews… to chew, or not to chew… and what to chew? So in Kiki’s case, the vet/dentist think it’s unlikely a chew led to front tooth damage. They said chews (especially harder chews like antlers) are more likely to damage molars. Front teeth are used for grasping. This is a reason why it’s a mystery how she damaged that tooth. But this whole ordeal has made me worry about future damage to any of her teeth, especially since she’s missing some now and will be losing more. That’s why I stopped giving her bully sticks.
> 
> For those of you who’ve experienced your pup getting multiple extractions, do you have any tips on the recovery?



My pup had two adult teeth and one wiggly baby tooth that would not not come out. The recovery was fairly easy after the first two days or so when they are zonked out from the meds. I put her kibble in warm water for about a half hour until it was completely soft and had her eat that for about two weeks or so. Of course, I had been doing that for months previous because of the wiggly tooth. Absolotely no chew toys or even plush toys if they chew them for a few weeks. 

She recovered completely and eats normally now. I tell her she looks like a pirate because two of the teeth are in the front. Her tongue does not stick out (personal worry) but I will always worry about the rest of her teeth. I brush them every other day, but they are still building up some plaque. My vet says not to worry about it, but <shrug>


----------



## Pucks104 (Aug 16, 2012)

Both times Leo had teeth removed he was on 2 different pain meds for 5 days and an antibiotic. He has been eating The Farmers Dog food for a couple years so he could manage his food right after the procedure. No chewing on anything else for a few weeks each time. Also both procedures were followed by an ear flare up which he really very rarely experiences anymore. Not sure why that would be. Drops took care of the ear thing each time.


----------



## Tere (Oct 17, 2018)

Shadow had 4 baby teeth extracted when he was 10 months old. It was done the day before I got him(he was rehomed by the breeder & she had it done). He was feeling no pain and it certainly did not stop him from eating kibble. The only memorable thing was that he had some loose stools for a day or two that may have been related to the procedure.
One of my other dogs had 3 adult teeth extracted(lower front teeth) during a cleaning. Nothing afterwards. He also had 2 loose teeth the vet pulled out in an office visit. He was 15 and they were very loose so the vet just used some topical numbing. Again nothing.
The vets always sent a couple doses of pain meds home but they never seemed to be in any kind of pain or discomfort.


----------



## Flashgordon (Dec 9, 2020)

Yes, I seem to recall not using the full prescription of meds because she did so well. Its the first two or three days that they are a bit out of it, but I think that is mainly the anesthesia.


----------



## UrsaMinor (Jul 4, 2021)

mudpuppymama said:


> I don’t give my dogs any chews…no bully sticks, hooves, antlers, dental chews, marrow bones, yak chews, etc. I feel they do not need the tooth breaking risk or the “nutrients” or the extra calories they get from them, or the risk of swallowing a chunk and winding up with digestive issues. My dogs do not appear to be suffering from their lack of chews. My yorkie is a power chewed and nothing is safe with him anyway. Some bully sticks are treated with chemicals to cut down on the smell. Definitely don’t need that…the smell or the chemicals.


I never gave Ursa bully sticks but I give her a no-hide stick from a local store after shower to reward her.
But when Ursa had her two lower molars under the gum at almost 12 months, I gave her split antlers, hoping the rough surface would help break the skin. I didn't know if the fact that she had eaten soft food since coming home had caused the problem. A few weeks later, the molars erupted. She had also retained two baby teeth for a while so eventually, I started playing tug with a little towel and they came right out.

Good luck to Kiki 💖


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

Melissa Brill said:


> Completely agree - I also weighed the risk of him cracking a tooth versus his enjoyment and decided I would risk the tooth because he just loves it so much.


I agree. Also, if you have a dog who is REALLY committed to chewing… they are GOING to chew. On something you don’t want thwm to chew on, if you don’t give them something appropriate. Sometimes you just have to pick the lesser of two evils. I knew a family with a German Shepherd that was an obsessive rock chewer. He wore his teeth to nubs chewing on them. They took every rock away from him as soon as they saw him with it, but they lived on a typical NE property, with very rocky soil. He knew that all he needed to do was dig to find another one! They would have been THRILLED if they could have trined him to chew moose antlers. Nowadays, they might have kept him in a muzzle, but in those days, I don’t think they were even available.


----------



## Heather's (Jun 18, 2012)

After their procedure they were pretty sleepy. I remember the last time Truffles whimpered on the way home. The next day they were back to normal. When the extractions were done they were only to have soft food for a week. I was sent home with an antibiotic and pain med. The pain med wasn't needed. I was told to restart brushing after 48 hours to prevent the start of plaque. The only chew they now get once in awhile is a C.E.T Veggiedent.


----------



## Flashgordon (Dec 9, 2020)

I have tried those veggident (vet highly recommended) and she is able to eat them in less than a minute. I dont see how it can possibly scrape any tartar off in that timeframe so it seems like empty calories. She does love them though.


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

Flashgordon said:


> I have tried those veggident (vet highly recommended) and she is able to eat them in less than a minute. I dont see how it can possibly scrape any tartar off in that timeframe so it seems like empty calories. She does love them though.


 Just be aware that we had a HUGE vet bill when Kodi was younger from a bowel obstruction caused by a dental chew. It turns out that if a dog does not chew them thoroughly, and bites off and swallows a big piece, it can become lodged in the intestines, causing an obstruction. We were told by the University hospital ER that the #1 cause they see for surgical obstructions is dental chews…


----------



## Heather's (Jun 18, 2012)

Flashgordon said:


> I have tried those veggident (vet highly recommended) and she is able to eat them in less than a minute. I dont see how it can possibly scrape any tartar off in that timeframe so it seems like empty calories. She does love them though.


Your right...I don't think they do anything to scrape any tartar off. We stopped all treats, but occasionally give them a half of one. The only treats they get now are those little red, yellow and orange peppers.


----------



## Flashgordon (Dec 9, 2020)

Yes, another reason I am leery of them. I think the V.e.t. ones are supposed to break down in the gut though.
My last dog died when she picked up a turkey bone that fell out of the garbage truck after thanksgiving during my states second lockdown. The bill was over 10,000 and I didnt even get to say goodbye…

Every time my new dog picks up a stick or twig or whatever my heart goes in my throat lol. But dogs will be dogs. You just have to watch them careful.


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

Flashgordon said:


> Yes, another reason I am leery of them. I think the V.e.t. ones are supposed to break down in the gut though.
> My last dog died when she picked up a turkey bone that fell out of the garbage truck after thanksgiving during my states second lockdown. The bill was over 10,000 and I didnt even get to say goodbye…
> 
> Every time my new dog picks up a stick or twig or whatever my heart goes in my throat lol. But dogs will be dogs. You just have to watch them careful.


The manufacturers DAy that they break down… the vets in the Emergency hospital say theat NONE of them should be trusted. It totally depends on the size of the piece broken off and the particular dog’s gut flora and intestinal size. One experience was too costly for us and painful for him. We don’t take any chances anymore, considering that they don’t really help teeth, and there are a LOT better treat foods available.


----------



## EvaE1izabeth (Nov 14, 2017)

I definitely think whether some chews are dangerous or can cause dental problems is really individualized. Sundance has never shown interest in harder chews like antlers or Himalayan chews. I’ve tried many “bagged” non compressed chews of different recipes and brands and they are really more like firm treats but still too soft and easy to eat fast. Bully sticks are just right for him, like Goldilocks, because they are hard enough that he can’t break off pieces but soft enough that he enjoys chewing them. It’s impossible to buy good ones locally in my area. The mainstream manufacturers add some kind of artificial flavors or powder, and some kind of ingredient to help with the drying process, and I think that is what causes some of the staining others have mentioned, and they smell. There are mainstream manufacturers that make odor free bully sticks but I’m pretty sure they add flavor to them. In order to get natural bully sticks without additional ingredients, I have to order them online in a larger quantity and it’s expensive. I buy a brand that is odor free because they’re dried longer, but that means the flavor isn’t as strong. There are usually a couple in every bag that Sundance rejects, and once we reach the end of the bag they aren’t as appealing. They still aren’t completely “odor free” but they don’t smell gamey or obtrusive. Sometimes Sundance will accept one of the rejects if I soak the end in a glass of water for a few minutes. The second best chews for Sundance have been tracheas. They are probably a little too soft and more like a long lasting treat. A 6” bully stick lasts much longer, I almost always replace them before he’s finished. Tracheas kind of gross me out though so I don’t buy them often. When I do, Sundance carries them around gently like they’re special toys. He chews them very carefully compared to bully sticks, and he wants us to play with him with the trachea.

Something I’ve considered is that with multiple dogs bully sticks might not be a good option, even if they’re okay for one of them. They are too soft for a lot of dogs that chew harder than Sundance. Maybe we’ll get lucky and they’ll end up being a good option for our second Havanese. If not I think Sundance will just get bully sticks on special occasions, since I haven’t found something else. He isn’t such a heavy chewer that he chews other things.

I actually can’t find a veterinary dentist in my area. There was one who rotated into different animal hospitals all over the state but he’s gone. I think one of the chains might have found someone else but I think I’d then need to see their regular vet to get a referral. A lot of the clinics list dental as a service but when I actually called the vet does it. i haven’t decided if I’ll go back to our vet for his next cleaning but I’m hoping I’ll find someone that specializes so that he can have X-rays, etc.


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

LOL! That is amazing. Before we realized that Kodi was allergic to beef, he was able to chew up and EAT a bully stick in less than 10 minutes! …Then again, he ALDO thought that the best way to access whatever you put inside the BLACK Kongs, (meant for heavy chewers, like pit bulls) was to simply chew the end off! LOL!

You are absolutely right, though, when it comes to chews, it is certainly NOT a “one size fits all!”!!! I think Ducky is more like Sundance! He is SO gentle with his toys… and then Kodi destroys them! LOL!


----------



## Tere (Oct 17, 2018)

We have a few doggy dentists around. I called around about cleaning prices and the dog dentists "started" at $1200. for the cleaning plus any extractions. This was 6 years ago.


----------



## Havanese Dreams (Jun 6, 2021)

I just wanted to let you know that Kiki had her procedure last week, and she’s doing great. The dentist pulled a total of two teeth: the purple incisor and a puppy tooth that was being reabsorbed. She didn’t have any adult teeth lurking under the surface. She also had a cleaning and her teeth are so white now!

Since Kiki had so many adult teeth that never came in and she had a few baby teeth that never fell out and they are perfectly healthy, it’s my understanding that the dentist left them alone. This discretion in the moment was the reason why I went with a specialist, even though it was more expensive.


----------



## Pucks104 (Aug 16, 2012)

Glad to hear that Kiki did well with her dental. Hopefully she will have smooth sailing now as far as her pearly whites are concerned!


----------



## Ditto's Mom (Apr 29, 2007)

So glad to hear all is well with Kiki.


----------



## Ivy’s Momma (4 mo ago)

krandall said:


> Maybe my dog's teeth re OK because they never have bully sticks...


What do you feel comfortable giving your dogs for “chewing time”? Ivy hasn’t had bully sticks either, but seems to tear things apart easily, so finding safe chew toys has been hard. And she loves to chew. ☺


----------



## Heather's (Jun 18, 2012)

Ivy’s Momma said:


> What do you feel comfortable giving your dogs for “chewing time”? Ivy hasn’t had bully sticks either, but seems to tear things apart easily, so finding safe chew toys has been hard. And she loves to chew. ☺


When Scout and Truffles were young we gave them the bully sticks to chew. They loved them! When they had their teeth cleaned the dentist found cracks in the last two lower molars with an abscess. Truffles also had two front teeth with cracks with an abscess. She has tiny teeth! Scout has large teeth! Anyway...the dentist said it was most likely caused by chewing on bully sticks. She said large dogs can usually tolerate hard chews, bones etc... without causing damage, but not a good idea for small dogs. She mentioned never to offer a chew unless you can make an indentation with your fingernail.


----------



## mudpuppymama (Mar 24, 2012)

Ivy’s Momma said:


> What do you feel comfortable giving your dogs for “chewing time”? Ivy hasn’t had bully sticks either, but seems to tear things apart easily, so finding safe chew toys has been hard. And she loves to chew. ☺


For chewing snacks, I give mine dehydrated things like heart, lung and tripe. I make sure the chews are soft enough so that they can bend and break easily. The lung and heart doesn’t last very long but the tripe is a challenge. It sort of turns rubbery and they really have to work at it. It took Mia 24 minutes to get through a piece I gave her the other day. However, she is a dainty chewer. It took my yorkie 12 minutes which is a long time for him I got these at Farm and Hounds. These are all very nutritional too. However, the tripe does smell because that is the nature of tripe. I feed raw homemade so they get some chewing time during their meals too.


----------



## Ivy’s Momma (4 mo ago)

mudpuppymama said:


> For chewing snacks, I give mine dehydrated things like heart, lung and tripe. I make sure the chews are soft enough so that they can bend and break easily. The lung and heart doesn’t last very long but the tripe is a challenge. It sort of turns rubbery and they really have to work at it. It took Mia 24 minutes to get through a piece I gave her the other day. However, she is a dainty chewer. It took my yorkie 12 minutes which is a long time for him I got these at Farm and Hounds. These are all very nutritional too. However, the tripe does smell because that is the nature of tripe. I feed raw homemade so they get some chewing time during their meals too.


Thank you so much for sharing these ideas with us!


----------



## Ivy’s Momma (4 mo ago)

Heather's said:


> When Scout and Truffles were young we gave them the bully sticks to chew. They loved them! When they had their teeth cleaned the dentist found cracks in the last two lower molars with an abscess. Truffles also had two front teeth with cracks with an abscess. She has tiny teeth! Scout has large teeth! Anyway...the dentist said it was most likely caused by chewing on bully sticks. She said large dogs can usually tolerate hard chews, bones etc... without causing damage, but not a good idea for small dogs. She mentioned never to offer a chew unless you can make an indentation with your fingernail.


That is what I’ve read as well, so we have steered clear of the more solid feeling bones and chews in the pet stores and food stores. It is good to hear this message was confirmed by a canine dentist. Unfortunately, everything we have tried with her, that passes the fingernail pressure test, she rips apart pretty quickly, and then we have to take them away for safety. Knotted/twisted Cotton ropes seem to keep her busy as she loves playing tug and fetching them too… so they’ve become our go to for chewy activities.


----------



## KristenC (Sep 20, 2021)

krandall said:


> Puppyhood is different. Puppies DO need things to chew on. Both for teething and developmentally… as well as to protect the owner’s home! LOL! But when we are talking about cleaning, (as opposed to daily brushing) we are talking about fully adult dogs.
> I DO have a few moose antler slices and wood chews around the house, and once in a GREAT while one of the dogs, typically Ducky, who is the youngest, and still puppyish, will seek one out. I still would prefer that they have something appropriate to chew on than my base boards, thank you very much! But I don’t give them “consumable” chews, nor do I encourage chewing. They are just there as an alternative to “bad” chewing!


What wood chews do you use?


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

KristenC said:


> What wood chews do you use?











Pet Supplies : Ware 3 Pack of Gorilla Chews Solid Java Wood Dog Chews, Extra Small : Amazon.com


Find Ware 3 Pack of Gorilla Chews Solid Java Wood Dog Chews, Extra Small and more at Amazon.com



smile.amazon.com


----------



## Melissa Brill (Feb 22, 2017)

I know the argument against things that are too hard - but Perry was a super chewer (he's chilling a bit more as he gets older) so we have been using himalayan chews and split antlers (he's not a fan of the whole antlers). We also got the gorilla wood chew that Karen recommended - Perry's chewed on it but isn't the biggest fan.

For soft toys, while he still could tear them, the skineeez extreme and the GoDog chewguard work better - just get ones with less floppy parts and cut off all tags and floppy bits (things they can grab and pull). I've still had to mend them a thousand times, but they do still last a while.


----------

